# Macbook cannot find my Smart TV



## maxcoffie (Jun 22, 2018)

Our office just got a new Hisense smart TV with Anyview Cast for screen mirroring. We were hoping to screen cast instead of using an HDMI. One windows computer seems to be able to find the TV but no matter what I try, my macbook can't seem to even find the TV much less connect to it. And as it turns out, most computers in the office are macbooks.

What am we doing wrong? And is there any software that can help with this?

Btw: I have ensured that both the TV and my macbook are connected to the same network.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://hisense.com.au/blog/connect-tv-mobile-devices/


----------

